# Heating / power problem Rocket Cillini Evoluzione V2



## madsdenmark (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone

I'm the new owner of a Rocket Cillini Machine which I just purchased used.

I uploaded a link (video): describing the problem.: https://youtube.com/watch?v=cAyA9xq-lvs&feature=share

No heat is building up. I'm assuming the heating element is broken. But no power is going to the heating element as well. What to check next and how?

Thanks in advance.

Best regards
Mads, Denmark.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

1. Did it work initially ? or did you buy it non working ? 2. You would not expect water or steam from the wand /valve until the boiler is up to temperature. 3. What was the result (figure in ohms) when you tested the element ?
4. Did you test between one element terminal and the boiler case ? Y/N = reading =ohms ?
5. From the scale on the end of the boiler connections it appears to have been used in a vey hard water area, this would also cause scale on the heating element.
6. Testing with your meter in ohm's gives a guide but for more accurate test a resistance meter (MEGGER) is required (possibly ask an electrician ?)
If you get a figured resistance testing between element connection and boiler case with your test meter the element is faulty.
There is a problem causing the pump to run continually (possibly because the boiler fill probe is not registering any water= pump trying to fill boiler.


----------



## madsdenmark (5 mo ago)

El carajillo said:


> 1. Did it work initially ? or did you buy it non working ? 2. You would not expect water or steam from the wand /valve until the boiler is up to temperature. 3. What was the result (figure in ohms) when you tested the element ?
> 4. Did you test between one element terminal and the boiler case ? Y/N = reading =ohms ?
> 5. From the scale on the end of the boiler connections it appears to have been used in a vey hard water area, this would also cause scale on the heating element.
> 6. Testing with your meter in ohm's gives a guide but for more accurate test a resistance meter (MEGGER) is required (possibly ask an electrician ?)
> ...


Hi El Carajillo. Thanks for your reply.

1. No, bought it broken. No suggestion to the problem here.
2. check
3. across the element its reading 46,4 ohms
4. Tested between both terminals and boiler case. No readings.
5. You're right, it has been used in Denmark which have very hard water
6. No reading here from terminal to boiler case. I've cleaned the boiler fill probe so it's shinny. Still has the same problem. checked also connection from controlbox to the boiler fill probe. Wire is fine.

Seems like I can't get power towards the heating element, no reading on the two wires going to it when the machine is on.

Thanks again.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the boiler filled to the fill level probe ? Does it 'trip' the house circuit breaker ?.
Check for power at the 'pressure stat (switch) / sticking / burnt contacts.
Check the fill solenoids for power /also dismantle and descale inner parts as the scale may be preventing operation. = common trouble.
If still nothing I think it will be tracing the incoming power cable / item by item to find problem.
I think a complete strip and descale would be beneficial.


----------



## madsdenmark (5 mo ago)

El carajillo said:


> Is the boiler filled to the fill level probe ? Does it 'trip' the house circuit breaker ?.
> Check for power at the 'pressure stat (switch) / sticking / burnt contacts.
> Check the fill solenoids for power /also dismantle and descale inner parts as the scale may be preventing operation. = common trouble.
> If still nothing I think it will be tracing the incoming power cable / item by item to find problem.
> I think a complete strip and descale would be beneficial.


Highly appreciated answers! Thanks a lot

I can't tell if it full. But I connected the wire from the fill level probe directly to the boiler, to see if the pump stopped. And it did! After it stopped the power 230v came to the heating element. So either it's the fill level probe? (but that's just a metal pin) or it's the boiler which never gets filled.

The pressure stat has no power as it is the same as the black cable going to the heating element. no burnt contacts either.

There are running 230v towards two of the three solenoids. the one left from water tank on top has no power running towards it. All of them has been descaled and the presure of the machine now went up to around the green manometer area and are balancing back and forth there (progress as I see it)

Thanks again.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take care if the probe is not sensing water it could be very low. If you heat it up you will probably burnout the element. I doubt very much there is anything wrong with the probe, it will be low water level.


----------



## madsdenmark (5 mo ago)

El carajillo said:


> Take care if the probe is not sensing water it could be very low. If you heat it up you will probably burnout the element. I doubt very much there is anything wrong with the probe, it will be low water level.


As long as the pump is running the heating element is not on, so when the probe connects with the boiler (in reality the water in the boiler = it's full) first then the heating element turns on. So i think I'm safe here. I think the probe is a bit to high though, so I'll try lower it to maximum.

I manually filled the boiler and it started heating. produced steam, warm extraction. after some time I think the water flows back in the tank and is not able to fill up the boiler again by itself. So I think I switch two of the solenoids.

So as this state I think I'm on the right track, thanks to you!

So again many thanks for your help


----------

